# sig p226 blackwater



## beatnix13 (Sep 1, 2009)

well, i finally did it. i bought a sig p226 blackwater tactical. i was on the fence about paying it, due to the fact that i already owned a xdm9. i know they are not the same, but kinda are. meaning that they are both hi-cap guns. i wasn't worried about the cost difference between the two guns. i9 just hadn't had the chance to see one in person. that all changed when i saw one at the gun show a few weeks ago. after being able to hold one, ihad to get it. i also checked sig's other 9mms, just to be sure the blackwater was the one i wanted.
the feel of the weight of the gun and its grip was spot on. it was a done deal. i'm hoping to get to the range in a few days so i can see how it shoots. i already own a sig p220 combat, and love the way it handles. so, if anyone has one, please let know any pros or cons.
thanks, lou


----------



## Tig7633 (Oct 4, 2009)

I bought one recently and compared it to my uncles p226. Hands down the blackewater was a much better sot than the one he spent $$$$ trying to get better. I used to have a xd40 full size and miss it terribly. I enjoy night shooting with the blackwater as well - the sights are as described. I only wish I could get a replacement set of wood grips.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Beatnix. Does your 226 come with a 20 round mag.
The Sig web sight has a 20 round mag for the 226 but it does not say if it is a flush fit. Like the XDm 9mm 19 round mag is a flush fit.
Xdm 9 is a 19+1 pistol. The sig sight makes it sound as though the 226 with this mag is also a flush fit. Do you know if this is true?
I would try to find it my self except the Sig sight runs like molasses in the ice age on my PC. 
I figure it is their sight because their sight and the Springfield sight both run slow as you know what and they are the only to sights like that. I believe it has to do with the extreme amount of flash that they use.
Spring field just now gave an option to avoid the flash. I have a good internet speed and my PC is pretty good. I just don't like sights that use flash so heavily.


----------

